# Paphiopedilum gigantifolium x Michael Koopowitz



## vandacee (Jun 28, 2011)

Paphiopedilum gigantifolium x Michael Koopowitz ( philippinense x sanderianum )


----------



## Justin (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW fabulous color. very nice. gigantifolium seems to make very nice hybrids.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 28, 2011)

:drool::drool: Read the title & had to check this one out right away! Nice cross & wonderful pics!!! :clap::clap:
Keep us update as more flowers open!


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 28, 2011)

This one has potential


----------



## Shiva (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a bad result at all. Wonderful twisting petals. Beautiful!


----------



## mormodes (Jun 28, 2011)

Just got one of these from Glen Decker. Nice sized plant. Probably will have to grow a while before coming to blooming size. What's the leaf span on yours?


----------



## vandacee (Jun 28, 2011)

mormodes said:


> Just got one of these from Glen Decker. Nice sized plant. Probably will have to grow a while before coming to blooming size. What's the leaf span on yours?



This is the first flowering. The leaves are 45 cm. The inflorescence has three flowers.


----------



## emydura (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for posting.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice start as a potential building block. I wouldn't say it an improvement over either parent but it does have potential.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vandacee (Jun 28, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Welcome to the forum!



Thank you, I have been hesitating a lot because my English is very bad


----------



## polyantha (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting one. But if you ask me, it doesn't beat gig. as species


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome André, with a nice and rare hybrid!!!

Nice!


----------



## John M (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome from Canada, vandacee! Your plant is beautiful. I'd like to find one like this. BTW; Your English is actually quite good. Don't worry about that. Plus, don't forget that you can use Google translate. http://translate.google.com/#


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2011)

I use google translate to help understand my French team and customers at work.  Welcome Andre! 

I really like what gigantifolium is bringing to it's hybrids.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2011)

vandacee said:


> Thank you, I have been hesitating a lot because my English is very bad


Your English is fine, vandacee! I wish I could say that of my French! Welcome to Slippertalk. I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of your plants. Based on these photos of this hybrid, you must have a wonderful collection.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 28, 2011)

Another nice plant! Beautiful.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 28, 2011)

vandacee said:


> This is the first flowering. The leaves are 45 cm. The inflorescence has three flowers.



Mine's about 35 cm. Looks like I need a few hot days and some Jerry's Grow, *G*


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 28, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice start as a potential building block. I wouldn't say it an improvement over either parent but it does have potential....





polyantha said:


> Interesting one. But if you ask me, it doesn't beat gig. as species


I disagree - I think it's an improvement over gigantifolium 'cause the petals got longer! Not all improvement is in the flowers, it may also have more vigor, & be quicker growing than either species. So yes we also agree Rick, would you get one of these? Think about it, is the sandie x gig cross (Chiu Hua Dancer) better? If so why? 



Heather said:


> .... I really like what gigantifolium is bringing to it's hybrids.


Oh yeah!


----------



## vandacee (Jun 29, 2011)

John M said:


> Welcome from Canada, vandacee! Your plant is beautiful. I'd like to find one like this. BTW; Your English is actually quite good. Don't worry about that. Plus, don't forget that you can use Google translate. http://translate.google.com/#





Heather said:


> I use google translate to help understand my French team and customers at work.  Welcome Andre!
> 
> I really like what gigantifolium is bringing to it's hybrids.





SlipperFan said:


> Your English is fine, vandacee! I wish I could say that of my French! Welcome to Slippertalk. I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of your plants. Based on these photos of this hybrid, you must have a wonderful collection.



Thank you for your welcome.
My photos are available on my web site :
http://dd.fernandez.pagesperso-orange.fr/index.htm


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 29, 2011)

vandacee said:


> Thank you, I have been hesitating a lot because my English is very bad




I have the same problem,and Im from the states.


----------



## Clark (Jun 29, 2011)

That is sweet, and well presented.


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice. I have gigantifolium x St Swithin in bud. Very curious about how it will turn out.


----------



## polyantha (Jun 29, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> I think it's an improvement over gigantifolium 'cause the petals got longer! Not all improvement is in the flowers, it may also have more vigor, & be quicker growing than either species. So yes we also agree Rick, would you get one of these? Think about it, is the sandie x gig cross (Chiu Hua Dancer) better? If so why?



The length of the petals is not the only criterion of a flower. If you ask me, gig. has much better colour. I don't say that it isn't worth hybridizing, but I like the shape of gig. better. The main value of gig. is its difference from the other muliflorals.
I definitely agree that there could be an improvement in the vigor. But trust me, gig. is already fast, especially in fs. New growth are developing very fast!
But actually it's moronic to compare a species with a hybrid ;-) and ultimately it's a question of taste...


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 29, 2011)

I hate to hijack vandacee's thread, therefore to continue this see new thread gigantifolium & it's hybrids.


----------



## vandacee (Jul 4, 2011)

The three flowers open


----------



## labskaus (Jul 4, 2011)

the cross is registered as Asendorfer Gigant. Very nice with all three flowers open, the petals are nicer than the one I saw last weekend at a nursery. That cross has lost some of gig's colour, but in my eyes it is a nice blend with visible gigantifolium and sanderianum influence. Compare to the one Olaf posted this morning, which is made with PEOY. Roth in a cross makes a difference, again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful. I find your lighting set-up intriguing.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice blooms and photo. Welcome from NYC!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice pic!!!! Jean


----------



## cborchids (Dec 24, 2012)

So what's the legal status of gigantifolium and its hybrids? I know of one California nursery that brought in flasks of the species and the cross with anitum.


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2012)

Lovely photo and I really like the flowers. This plant can live in my greenhouse any day. Welcome to ST. Please don't worry about English...
we don't. Paph. people can speak to one another in any language.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 25, 2012)

Very nice!

Ramon


----------

